# Clomid Ovulation Calculator



## YGD1

Has anyone used this as a pregnancy tool? https://www.babymed.com/tools/clomid-ovulation-calculator

My OB tells me to subtract 14 from the length of your cycle and which ever number you come up, e.g. that is the day you should start the "pillow talk" This month my cycle was manic and went to 31. So I guess if I go with his instruction that would be day 17 for me plus three more.. So according to what he tells me we should try between day 17 through 21..??

BUT.........according to this calculator it takes the day you start taking Clomid into account.. Which of course comes up with a totally different day...

I don't know which to go by. I can, of course try either option, it won't hurt!! :winkwink:


----------



## YGD1

Just wondering if any of you have used this as an additional tool to help out.

Thanks.


----------



## ltrip84

I know this is a late response, but I just ran across your post. I too used this calculator, but it was not very accurate for calcuating my ovulation after taking clomid days 5-9. People say you usually within 10 days after taking your last clomid pill, but I did not ovulate until cd 24 (15 days after last pill). I did not get a positive opk until cd23. The calculator predicted my ovulation as way too early. From what I have read, I ovulated rather late compared to most others on clomid, but everyone is different. To have your best chances, I would recommend using opks and charting bbt along with trying to bd every other day to third day after finishing your clomid pills until you are sure you ovulated.


----------



## YGD1

ltrip84 said:


> I know this is a late response, but I just ran across your post. I too used this calculator, but it was not very accurate for calcuating my ovulation after taking clomid days 5-9. People say you usually within 10 days after taking your last clomid pill, but I did not ovulate until cd 24 (15 days after last pill). I did not get a positive opk until cd23. The calculator predicted my ovulation as way too early. From what I have read, I ovulated rather late compared to most others on clomid, but everyone is different. To have your best chances, I would recommend using opks and charting bbt along with trying to bd every other day to third day after finishing your clomid pills until you are sure you ovulated.

Thank you for your responnse. What is opks? I'm not up on all these abbreviations. 

Many thanks.


----------



## ltrip84

opk=ovulation prediction kit. Those ovulation test strips :)


----------



## ltrip84

Did you ovulate on clomid? If so, how many days after your last pill did you ovulate? Also, are you taking it days 3-7 or 5-9?


----------



## Kiki09

I used clear blue ovulation kit with my little miracle, I ov'd 12 days after my last clomid, which I took cd2-cd7. However just started clomid again and first cycle I ov'd 10 days after last clomid. The clear blue was recommended by my consultant.


----------



## ltrip84

I also use clear blue (digitals). I try not to use them every time because I have to test twice a day because of a short surge. That gets EXPENSIVE! I use the digitals at work (so I don't have to pee in a cup at work. haha) and the cheapies at home. If I think I have a positive with the cheapies, I confirm it using the same urine with the clear blue digital.

How many cycles of clomid did you have to take before you got pregnant? This is my second round at 50 mgs and I'm hoping for another positive opk any time.

Congrats on the pregnancy!


----------



## YGD1

ltrip84 said:


> Did you ovulate on clomid? If so, how many days after your last pill did you ovulate? Also, are you taking it days 3-7 or 5-9?

Yes, I did. But it's different with each cycle by a couple of days. I just test twice a day (since my window is very short) starting a couple of days before I'm suppose to ovulate. I was told to take it days 5 though 9. I'm on a 100mg.

I just went to see a an REI last week to see if I have any chance of falling pregnant and am waiting for my results. On my cd3 I have to have blood taken for a FSH to see what my numbers are. My husband's swimmers are getting tested tomorrow. If the numbers turn against me and there is just 0 chance of me getting preggos again I am just going to call it quits. It's been several months and I am getting antsy. I had an internal U.S. done and there were several eggs in both ovaries so I guess that's a good thing.


----------



## ltrip84

Yes, it does sound like a good thing. You know, Drs tell people all the time that there is not chance for them to have kids and they do. That's really common! Good luck to you and I hope things go your way!


----------



## Rowdy

if you gave a smart phone you can get the Woman Log app. I really find it useful!


----------

